

SkyBlue – Small SASS framework - stankot
https://stanko.github.io/skyblue

======
coderdude
What license was this released under?

Quick note: You can't distribute any of the free stuff available from Pixeden:
[http://www.pixeden.com/license](http://www.pixeden.com/license)

You'd need to provide a link to the asset so that SkyBlue users can download
the package.

~~~
stankot
I updated the license and readme, it is under MIT license.

As for Pixeden, thank you for noting this, I'll contact them about it.

~~~
coderdude
Great choice of license. Good luck with your project. Looks nice!

~~~
stankot
Thank you man!

I want to add, that I contacted Pixeden and got their permission to use their
icons in SkyBlue.

------
mosselman
Thanks! I like the minimalistic style. I will definitely use this for a small
test project soon.

What I like less however, but it is a vice that bootstrap shares is that the
grid system is a html driven one. As in: I have to define the classes on my
html elements. I like [http://neat.bourbon.io/](http://neat.bourbon.io/) for
example in that it uses extends in sass to apply grid styles to elements from
within the css. So my html isn't riddled with layouting.

How well do your grid classes lend themselves to applying through css?

~~~
antidaily
To do something similar with Bootstrap you just use the grid mixins within
your classes:

.left-side { @include make-md-column(3); }

------
potatosareok
Always nice to have more basic tools out there, esp. simple ones you can
customize, and it looks nice.

Thanks for putting it out there.

One issue I have with table is on hover, they get a bit janky (hovered row
resizes entire table a bit). I think it's b/c you are removing cell border on
hover so everything shifts a pixel or two (or however many column - 1).

Chrome on windows Version 41.0.2272.76 m.

[http://imgur.com/7B99Zu2,K1HwU5f](http://imgur.com/7B99Zu2,K1HwU5f)

~~~
stankot
Thank you, I'll take a look at it and fix it soon. EDIT: Fixed :)

------
itsbits
This is great...very very simple one to be frank..

------
dingdingdang
Its still 96KB in base CSS format.. hardly "small" by any standard. Never
tried it but at least Min ( [http://mincss.com](http://mincss.com) ) is proper
small: 995 bytes to be exact, or 96 times smaller than SkyBlue if you will
(which I'm sure is in another league feature wise, but I digress).

------
ddoolin
The main button linking to "Git-hub" should read "GitHub."

------
alexbecker
Reminds me of [http://960.gs/](http://960.gs/), which is what I use for every
webpage (being a backend dev).

~~~
dominotw
why not simply use flexbox?

~~~
ollysb
I'd love to use flexbox but haven't found a polyfill for IE. What are people
using?

~~~
stankot
Same here. I used it on a couple of mobile-only projects. But 99% of the
clients want IE support, and it is way easier to skip flexbox in that case.

~~~
actionscripted
I agree. I've actually taken to using table/table-cell for primary/container
grids because it works in IE 8+ and with border-spacing I can set consistent
grids with (fixed) sizes if needed to suit a design.

------
desireco42
Looks very convenient and practical, congrats. BTW, I would use flexbox for
grid... then you kind of don't need grid anymore...

------
Brajeshwar
I know this is pretty trivial but "Git-hub"! I think it "GitHub". Look at
their copyright text.

------
thejew
Your radios buttons act like checkboxes right now in the demo.

~~~
stankot
Hehe true, just fixed it. Thank you all guys!

------
allisterk
Looks good - will take a peek.

BTW, "CSS checkboxes"

